# First ornament of season



## TimR (Oct 25, 2015)

Well, I've been trying to get some turning in and have been hollowing some small globes but decided to do an urchin ornament first.
The urchins can be fragile, and I hedge by using low expanding foam for windows and doors to fill them before connecting the pieces. The wood is dogwood, excellent for details and as with this one, is sanded to 600 and hit with tripoli wheel only, no other finish.
Next ones will get skinnier icicles, the first one is always the porkiest.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 6


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 25, 2015)

Very classy looking Tim. I like it a lot.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 25, 2015)

Cool and unique! the foam trick sound like a great idea

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 25, 2015)

I have never been an ornament fan but I do see some from time to time that crumble my cookie. I would have gone much slimmer on the wood part (as if I could) but the urchin turning has me beyond curious. If you want to do a Class Room tut no one is stopping you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## TimR (Oct 25, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I have never been an ornament fan but I do see some from time to time that crumble my cookie. I would have gone much slimmer on the wood part (as if I could) but the urchin turning has me beyond curious. If you want to do a Class Room tut no one is stopping you.


I'll get more pics for a tut on next one...and it will be slimmer!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## duncsuss (Oct 25, 2015)

Thanks for jogging my memory, Tim ... I've got 5 "sputnik urchins" waiting for me to make finials/icicles for them (and several sticks of African blackwood that I was planning to use for it.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pinky (Oct 26, 2015)

Tim
You jogged my memory as well. I have a few of those sitting somewhere. I like your idea of filling with foam. They are fragile and that idea will make a big difference. I would like to make a suggestion. Before you glue the next one up, flip the urchin over and see how you like it. I think it would give it a more uplifting appearance. Very nice finial design!


----------



## gman2431 (Oct 26, 2015)

Very cool! Guess I never knew what a sea urchin was until now. Lol


----------



## duncsuss (Oct 26, 2015)

gman2431 said:


> Very cool! Guess I never knew what a sea urchin was until now. Lol


Cody, the shells don't necessarily give you a good idea of what they look like when alive. Here's a photo of one species -- the black spines are very sharp and pointy, and can deliver a dose of toxin that will sting enough to remind you not to touch them again. (Randomly selected photo -- not mine!)

LINK

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## gman2431 (Oct 26, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> Cody, the shells don't necessarily give you a good idea of what they look like when alive. Here's a photo of one species -- the black spines are very sharp and pointy, and can deliver a dose of toxin that will sting enough to remind you not to touch them again. (Randomly selected photo -- not mine!)
> 
> LINK



Good thing those spikes fall off! 

That thing would be like chucking up a porqupine!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 26, 2015)

Interesting....I like it.


----------



## Tony (Oct 26, 2015)

Nice job Tim!! I don't think it's too fat at all. Tony


----------

